# Tent City Austin



## Jonah71 (Mar 7, 2015)

Are there any tent cities in Austin these days?


----------



## Ireen (Mar 7, 2015)

I don't know but there are a ton of home bums there


----------



## Art101 (Mar 8, 2015)

Did a quick google search last night and there is no mention after about 2013 so apparently not.


----------



## West (Mar 8, 2015)

There's a tent city on Austin, but last I heard they did not have any waste-removal. It's not an anarchist "occupy" kind of thing, it's homeless people trying to survive kind of thing. Not sure where it's located, but if you google "Austin Street Challenger" and contact them, they'll know where it is. Good luck


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 8, 2015)

no offense, but with so much green space available for camping in austin, i can't imagine why you would want to surround yourself with crazy people.


----------

